
Ask HN: Best resources (free or paid) to learn Rust? - AlikhanPeleg
For a new client project I need to get me and my team up to speed with Rust.<p>Any good recommendations?
======
xparadigm
The Rust Book: [https://doc.rust-lang.org/book/second-
edition/index.html](https://doc.rust-lang.org/book/second-edition/index.html)

------
Manishearth
Free:

\- The book: [https://doc.rust-lang.org/book/second-
edition/index.html](https://doc.rust-lang.org/book/second-edition/index.html)

\- Rust By Example is also good but it may currently be out of date (folks are
working to improve it)

Paid:

\- The O'Reilly book by Jim Blandy and Jason Orendorff

\- integer32 in the US has done paid trainings in the past

\- Asquera in Germany does trainings too (the content is
[https://skade.github.io/rust-three-days-
course/presentation/...](https://skade.github.io/rust-three-days-
course/presentation/toc/english.html) )

